# [DUP] Software auf deutsch?

## zinion

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mal eine grundlegende Frage:

Wie emerge ich denn deutsche Versionen von zum Beispiel OpenOffice oder FireFox? Gibts da nen Parameter? Oder muss man da deutsche Ebuilds haben?

----------

## Gekko

Du kannst Lesen, und zwar die Dokumentation auf www.gentoo.de (Localisationsguide).

Ausserdem kannst Du die Forumssuchfunktion benutzen, die ist sowas von toll.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Earthwings

OpenOffice  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177635

Entweder mit LANGUAGE="49" kompilieren oder Binärpaket von gentoo.de verwenden, dazu gentoo-de overlay einrichten und dann "emerge openoffice-bin-de".

Allgemein zur Lokalisierung 

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166557

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=16699

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

Zur aktuellen Firefox Version scheint es noch kein deutsches Sprachpaket zu geben, für 0.9.3 gibt es bei http://firefox-browser.de eins.

----------

